# Ghost.... are this pics real???



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

These pics are real or photoshopped????


 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i747692_586.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i747691_569.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i747700_749.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i747698_590.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i747699_705.jpg


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 8, 2007)

Have seen some like those in mails before. Although i'm yet to discover why ghosts like taking pictures of themselves so much? Or why sometimes people like taking pictures of sleeping people while placing them in the corner of the frame leaving much room for that photo loving ghost to come and fill in besides them. Fake stuff.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

*ERROR 404: GHOSTS DON"T EXIST* 

Ghosts are simply imaginations of ppl. Those pics are photoshopped only. Huh.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 8, 2007)

How come ghosts always wear white gowns? Are they told to do so before posing for the photographs


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> How come ghosts always wear white gowns? Are they told to do so before posing for the photographs



photographer forget to say cheese......... lol


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> How come ghosts always wear white gowns? Are they told to do so before posing for the photographs


Good question buddy. I also ask the same question. In real ghosts DONT exist.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 8, 2007)

Well they wash their cloths well before wearing it... even its coloured....(Ujala i suppose) the colour to remove all other color.

eBRo


ooooooooo...I am very scary...


----------



## RaghuKL (Jun 8, 2007)

why do all ghosts such neat black hair? ====Should be in stupid questions section ...   

why don't they have any choice of colors????
If any baldie dies & becomes ghost would his / her hair grow back ?? 
what blondes /redhead ghosts??


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

2nd one looks so fake 

Why isnt ghost resting in bed?


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 8, 2007)

Ghost is just an apparition caused due to our mind-set .... isn't it ???

BTW, is the white dress a uniform for all the ghosts universally???


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 8, 2007)

its not april now that u are makin april fool. ghosts are the stupid imagination of humans.

n really why these all ghost likes to be photographed only in white dresses. CANT THEY STEAL SOME THING ELSE TOO


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 8, 2007)

Photoshopped


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> its not april now that u are makin april fool. ghosts are the stupid imagination of humans.
> 
> n really why these all ghost likes to be photographed only in white dresses. CANT THEY STEAL SOME THING ELSE TOO


if sometime in ur life when ur alone in some woods in the middle of the night and suddenly if u remember about ghosts what will happen?


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought the ghosts look like as shown in the Ramsay's thriller movies.I didn't find the pics any scary at all.

I can make those pics in Photoshop.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> if sometime in ur life when ur alone in some woods in the middle of the night and suddenly if u remember about ghosts what will happen?


none of the guys have such experienced that here... i had experienced it... i was all alone in my village travelling from our new home to out old one at 3 o clock in night and my heart was pounding every moment.... every second i was turning back and looking back to check i'm being followed or not... and i imagined a ghost is waiting for me behind some bhush... gosh it was a terrible experience... all the movies ghost which i had seen were flashing in my mind holy $hit... and i had a peculiar habit of watching horror movies all alone in my room at late night when i was in city, that time nothing use to happen to me... but that one night in the woods scared the $hit out of me


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ its all in the mind actually. for example if when walking alone, ghosts hadn't come in ur mind, you'd be pretty cool. but since they happened to cross ur mind, u started imagining they're following u


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

I too have  bad memories;I used to ride bike alone in 2-3 AM from Coimbatore to my College via forest areas after roaming in the city.IT is really fearfull as some stories prevail that time that sometimes ghosts sit back on as ur pillion rider and imagine for 10-12 kms no one no human is present! I will get as fast as i can inorder to save from this menace(or fear?) and not to say the poor lighting of yamaha rx 100(6v head lamp!   ) at that time.if drank  ,then no problem atleast


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

All ghosts advertise for "*UJALA*", thats why they wear super white clothes.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Most of the ghost photos  are fake,but some are there for which even the experts  in photography have no answer.


like the "The Brown lady"
*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/brown_lady_lg.jpg



> They say seeing is believing. And while in this day of digital image manipulation that might not be as true as it once was, these photographs are considered by many to be the real deal - photographic evidence of ghosts. Faking ghost photos through double exposure and in-the-lab trickery has been around as long as photography itself; and today, computer graphics programs can easily and convincingly create ghost images. But these photos are generally thought to be untouched, genuine portraits of the unexplained.



*paranormal.about.com/library/weekly/aa101402a.htm

*www.museumofhoaxes.com/photos/images/brownlady.jpg


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ... and i had a peculiar habit of watching horror movies all alone in my room at late night(



haha...same here. Scary movies need to be watched in a scary environment. 

Seriously I am no scared of ghosts..but I am scared of the creatures that crawl in the night. I am afraid of flying creatures.


----------



## lalam (Jun 8, 2007)

The second one is from some movie i guess but unlike everyone who already discussed their view here i do believe in ghost. Yep accidentally maybe u can call me superstitious but i'm freaking not superstitious seeing is believin and thats that. Might be most photos like that are photoshopped but ya u see there are things beyond explanation....yikes and i love watching horror movies too....go watch the thai movie shutter, very good.....


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 8, 2007)

disbelievers 

i believe...
.
.
.
.
.
that it's photoshoppped *www.reflexsimsforum.com/images/smilies/blast.gif


----------



## Apollo (Jun 8, 2007)

> *img388.imageshack.us/img388/8210/freddyjacksonlg1nx2.jpg
> This intriguing photo, taken in 1919, was first published in 1975 by Sir Victor Goddard, a retired R.A.F. officer. The photo is a group portrait of Goddard's squadron, which had served in World War I aboard the HMS Daedalus. An extra ghostly face appears in the photo. In back of the airman positioned on the top row, fourth from the left, can clearly be seen the face of another man. It is said to be the face of Freddy Jackson, an air mechanic who had been accidentally killed by an airplane propeller two days earlier. His funeral had taken place on the day this photograph was snapped. Members of the squadron easily recognized the face as Jackson's. It has been suggested that Jackson, unaware of his death, decided to show up for the group photo.


*paranormal.about.com

All the pics posted in the first post look pretty much fake to me.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 10, 2007)

anyone has tutorial on "How to create ghost pictures using photoshop"???

lol , if i will show this to my brother . he will very scared


----------



## kannan2210 (Jun 10, 2007)

we human beings generally claim to know everything under the sun, but that is not the case...Some those snaps tell us so right???


----------



## Piyush Hrithik (Jun 10, 2007)

I like Ghost Pics . If Somebody has more please post here !!! PLEASE .
And i believe in ghosts!! I've seen them in real !!! nobody will believe me , but they're real !!! BTW i liked 3rd 4th and 5th Pics


----------



## techbliss (Jun 11, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> anyone has tutorial on "How to create ghost pictures using photoshop"???
> 
> lol , if i will show this to my brother . he will very scared



Where are cooljeba, goobimama...?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 15, 2007)

Human Beings are the ghosts that we need to be scared of...


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> if sometime in ur life when ur alone in some woods in the middle of the night and suddenly if u remember about ghosts what will happen?



i will have a good laugh.


----------



## knight17 (Jun 15, 2007)

What are Ghosts ?
 - *www.ghostresearch.org/articles/faq.html


----------

